# Form-Tween Zwiebelschalenansicht als Grafik



## Sukoor (9. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

in Adobe Flash gibt es bekanntlich die Zwiebelschalenansicht.
Vor geraumer Zeit konnte ich dies Zwiebelschalenansicht in Freeehand MX replizieren. Leider habe ich vergessen wie. Vielleicht kann mir einer auf die Sprünge helfen.

Grob möchte ich eine Linienform kopieren und um dann um eine definierte Breite versetzt wieder einfügen, sodaß ein Bild wie z.B. dieses ... (siehe Anhang) ... zustande kommt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein Freehand MX - Spezialist unter euch findet, der mir hierzu einen Tip geben könnte. Auch sind Alternativlösungen über Photoshop (CS3) gerne gesehen, wenn sie schnell umzusetzen sind ;-)

Viele Grüße

Sukoor


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. September 2007)

Hi,



> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein Freehand MX - Spezialist unter euch findet, der mir hierzu einen Tip geben könnte.


... und was macht dieser Thread dann im Flash-Forum? 

--> verschoben.

Gruß
.


----------



## Sukoor (9. September 2007)

Weil ich die Grafik in Flash erstellt habe - hahaha - hast ja recht 

Sukoor



Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ... und was macht dieser Thread dann im Flash-Forum?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukoor (13. September 2007)

okay hab's gefunden ... nach langer Suche!

Sukoor


----------

